# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  New CubePro Firmware release - seems a good update

## iDig3Dprinting

3D systems have released a new firmware upgrade for the Cubepro to increase print speed and enhance print quality.

It also adds support for their Flexible filament.

From what we can tell this does have a marked effect on performance of the CubePro

----------


## Todd-67

Does it work with Simplify3D and the codex? In the past when they released firmware updates it messed that connection up.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Does it work with Simplify3D and the codex? In the past when they released firmware updates it messed that connection up.


The short answer is "I don't know", the long answer is "I do not know".
You could try and downgrade the firmware if it does not work.

***** BUT, we haven't tried this method and we have not downgraded firmware so we cannot say it works. *****

there is this link to 3D systems archive list   that will include the links to previous versions. If you search the  xml for cubepro and find the right version you can add the "key" to the  above url to download the file.

----------


## Todd-67

I have the older versions of firmware but I haven't tried to downgrade it. The guys got the codex to work with the version I am on now so I think I am good for now. I just wish they would improve their slicer. Support generation is not great and the supports that it does produce are almost impossible to remove without damaging the print. 

 Have you guys experimented with the disolvable support material yet?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

We have just had somebody on Reddit saying they had tried a downgrade but that it didn't work. We are trying to establish how it failed at the moment, so don't try this yet.
As to infinity, it seems to work well. Treat it like pva, i.e. it is sensitive to moisture, but it does add good support and we have never had any complaints from customers.

----------

